# Giving Thailand a second look



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello all: I am considering giving Thailand a second look before moving there permanently. I am deciding whether to teach English or invest in a business (I am currently in touch with people those regards) but I think it is better to go to Thailand and see my options are first instead of deciding it online. What do guys think? And thank you all again for your kind advice it had given me tips and where to go in Thailand to explore my options. Marvelsm


----------



## Libertas55 (Sep 3, 2011)

*Good on you*

I, too, am from Canada. Thailand has been at the top of my retirement list for many years but I had only been there 3 times, unlike some other posters who have returned many times before make their decision. The last time I was there was in October 2011for 2 months with the sole intent to research and speak to expats. I learned that there are MANY pros and cons to living in Thailand but my conclusion, and of those with whom I spoke, was that the pros far outweighed the cons. 

A little advice: don't blow your load, spend like a drunken sailor, and put all your eggs in one basket because there may come a day when you want to return to Canada (and a semblance of sanity) as you *MAY *tire of living with few possessions. I, being a realist, may very well miss my material possessions. Who knows though. Also, I met an expat American who "owned" a bar and his comment was DON'T INVEST IN ANY BUSINESS in Thailand. He was quite emphatic about it.

All that said, I'm taking a leap of faith and plan to move to Thailand permanently in October/November 2013.


----------



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you Libertas55, Yes I am only giving Thailand a second look but as one poster said, "Go with your heart" unlike some of you people there is nothing for me here now in Canada so I think what is there to lose in Thailand although I am not going to be that Englishman in the documentary "My Thai Bride" most of my money is staying in Canada at least for the first while.


----------



## Libertas55 (Sep 3, 2011)

*Good on you*

Marvelsm: Heed my words: Keep every single last penny you own in Canada FOREVER!!!! I say this because Canada has one of best and strongest banking sectors in the world (if not the best) and your money is safe here. Alas, you will be subject to tax on interest/capital gains your money generates. Withdraw your funds through ATMs as needed and if you MUST, deposit only a few (and I mean a few!!!) thousand dollars in a Thai account.

I also watched that show "My Thai Bride" when it aired. It was very sad and my heart broke for that fellow and I can't believe how someone could treat another in that way.

The most difficult decision that I'm faced with is getting rid of all the cherished possessions I've accumulated over a lifetime. To sever it all in an instant is proving harder than I imagined. 

Good luck in your search and decision.


----------



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes Libertas55 My Thai was sad but I think Ted was the author of his own misfortune signing everything away to his Thai wife plus he did nothing around the farm his wife did all the work and that would make me angry too. And yes the hardest part for me too will be deciding what to put in storage and what to give throw away. Good luck to you too.


----------



## Retired2012 (Oct 26, 2012)

Good advice Lib55. 
I keep all my money in US and ATM out what I need. I do have a local FCD account linked to HSBC when I need to make a large purchase. 
I'll never give anyone here more than a couple hundred baht. If you do, good luck. When people start mooching for money I cut them loose. 

I sold everything I own and moved here without ever coming here for a visit. I pretty much knew what I was getting into and I have no regrets. Especially about selling all my crap. I have so much more freedom now. 
I've had to make sacrifices and give up certain luxuries. 
Central and South America are very high on my list of countries to go to next to check out. 
I'd still come here 3-6 months a year. I like it, but dont love it.


----------



## Libertas55 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi retired2012 (that could have been my handle as well since I retired in Dec 2012)

Could you please explain what a "local FCD account" is? I'm not familiar with that initialism. Maybe a Foreign Certificate of Deposit or am I way off


----------



## Retired2012 (Oct 26, 2012)

Foreign Currency Deposit Acct. The money is transferred over in US dollars and stays in USD until I move it to the linked savings. Both in Bank of Bangkok. 

I was surprised the handle was available.


----------



## Libertas55 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks retired 2012. I opened an HSBC account a few years back in preparation for this day. Will look into it.

Btw, I too was considering Central America (Panama, Colombia, Ecuador, even Buenos Aires for a little while).


----------

